

Twenty states bar cities from building their own Internet - taylorbuley
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2014/09/03/twenty-states-bar-cities-from-building-their-own-internet-netflix-wants-the-fcc-to-change-that/

======
daveloyall
Which twenty states?

1\. North Carolina

2\. Tennessee

...And 18 others, according to the Netflix comments document. But, I don't see
a list or a description of the laws.

For context: my goal is to find out if such laws exist in either Nebraska or
Illinois (Chicago) and if they do, what are the specific restrictions. I want
to find out what legal hurdles I might face if I attempt to build large
router<\-->router mesh networks.

